# BFME2 Maps and Mods



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm looking for some large, good quality 8-player multiplayer maps for BFME2, with support for AI. I'm also looking for some good mods (ones which work properly). Any mods - I'm just looking to do something different with the game.

I've been to www.bfme2.com all ready. There were a few good maps, but I'm still looking for more. If anyone knows where to get some really good, really big 8-player maps, please let me know. Thanks.


----------

